# Army Document Templates



## ggranatstein (15 Jul 2003)

Hi there,

Does anybody have any templates for oft used army documents (like memos). I‘m sure it would make a lot of people‘s lives much easier if they were available.

Thanks!


----------



## Doug VT (16 Jul 2003)

MEMORANDUM

File #

Date

To whom

WHAT THE MEMO IS ABOUT

1.  Short, concise, to the point.
    a.  Sub-para if app.
    b.  Another?

2.  Another thing...

3.  Maybe one more?

4.  Final action.

If you were to add something like a regimental motto it would not be #‘d
Skip 7 spaces from last line and place signature block.


Here are a couple of memos which I have submitted in the past.

#1

MEMORANDUM

331(PERS)

    Jan 99

TRG WO

BASIC PARA COURSE

1.  I have recently been made aware that there may be serials of the Basic Para course running once the Battalion training routine resumes in Canada.

2.  I would like to be nominated for course loading on one of these serials.

3.  For your consideration.   

Pro Patria.


D VanTASSEL
Pte
3 RCR BG, BHQ, LO Sect 
5047

#2

MEMORANDUM

331(PERS)

    Aug 02

2 I/C PARA COY

COURSE CREDIT

1.  I am requesting course credit for the following courses;
    a.  QL4 Driver Wheel and,
    b.  QL4 Basic Comms.

2.  I qualified both of these courses while in the Infantry Primary Reserve, and after transferring to the Regular Force have performed a myriad of duties utilizing these skills; such as:

    a.  Driver Wheel,
(Qualified Iltis, MLVW, CUCV, LSVW conversion,  Dangerous goods, DDC, and troop lift in the Primary Reserve)

      1.  3RCR Bn TPT for 1 year.   Duties included troop transport, dangerous goods transport, and Romeo Coy 3RCR OCâ€™s driver.

      2.  LO driver on OP Palladium ROTO 3.  Duties included driving an Iltis daily in an operational environment and delivering humanitarian aid occasionally with an MLVW. 

      3.  Qualified AVGP for OP Palladium ROTO 8.

      4.  Operated AVGP and Iltis in an operational environment on OP Palladium ROTO 8.

      5.  Tasked as Para Coy 3RCR OCâ€™s driver.

      6.  Qualified LOSV.

    b.  Basic Comms,

      1.  LO driver on OP Palladium ROTO 3.  Required a high degree of comms skills and knowledge of how terrain affects radio waves in order to effectively maintain contact with the command post while in remote locations throughout the AOR.  Qualified HF conversion for the tour.

      2.  Qualified TCCCS 102 basic course.

      3.  Platoon signaller, 1 Platoon, Para Coy.  Duties included maintaining platoon radios and comms equipment.  Continually troubleshooting problems encountered in everyday radio use and parachute operations.

      4.  Command post operator and shift i/c in 3RCR Para Coy during OP Palladium ROTO 8.  Duties included maintaining the smooth operation of a 7 net system with a high level of net traffic and operational situations.

      5.  Platoon signaller, 1 Platoon, Para Coy during OP Palladium ROTO 8.  Maintained platoon radio stores and vehicle installations.

      6.  Command Post Operator on OP GRIZZLY.  With through knowledge of TCCCS equipment was able to train JTF Reserve HQ pers and keep the JTF reserve HQ command post operational.

3.  Other members have received credit for these courses qualified in the Primary Reserve.  I am requesting this action so that I am not inadvertently course loaded, thus filling a course position that someone else could utilize.

4.  For your consideration Sir.

PRO PATRIA


D VanTASSEL
Cpl
3 RCR, PARA Coy HQ
5026


Enclosures:
1.  Course Report- Driver Wheel.
2.  Course Report- Basic Comms.


Both went through and were approved.


----------

